

Show HN: DealScoopr - A better way to discover travel deals - nigo
http://www.dealscoopr.com

======
nigo
Check out DealScoopr and find great flight deals to visit your friends and
family. We'd love to hear your feedback. We're a startup based in Seattle,WA.

